# Cablevision HDMI with a dvr



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

lately when I change channels there is a bright blue screen first then the channel comes in. As this never happen before I had a tech come out who suggested that my HDMI cable may need to be changed (its 3 years old). Any thoughts out there on this. Thanks,


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I would dubt it has anything to do with the cable. Much more likely that something changed like firmware. Any chance it used to do it but you never noticed because it was black instead of blue?


----------

